# DK UX-24 Anyone have/ridden one?



## Yuengling (Aug 1, 2006)

Just bought a single speed DK UX24 from a good friend, but am waiting for it to arrive. Anyone ridden one of these. I have heard it is a pretty fun bike, but was looking for some feedback about whether it feels more like a bmx since its got 24" wheels. Also, any input on 24" versus 26" is appreciated.


----------



## Yuengling (Aug 1, 2006)

Maybe this will help?


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

don't know about the DK but I've borrowed a 24 Black Market that was set up very nice and I was able to jump on it and immediately kill some of our larger jumps with it. I felt right at home on it even after stepping off my 26 and onto the 24, very nice indeed. If I had the money I build up a 24 for DJ. It did not feel anything like a BMX though as I have a 20 and it usually takes a bit of getting used to the very quick geo of the 20. It felt like a mountainbike but built for jumping.


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

I have a DK 24 inch (not that one) and it's pretty dialed and a really fun bike. The difference between 26 and 24 is WAY smaller than 24 to 20. Personally I can't ride a 20 inch at all but it only took me about two rides to get accustomed to the 24. So it would say it doesn't really feel like a bmx bike. More like a really responsive mountain bike.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

all the dudes at my spot use 24's. They all agree that 24's are more at home on the DJ's. apparently its a UK thing but i like to be different and still ride 26. if i had the money for several specific bikes, my perfect DJ bike would probably be a 24. But since i don't have the money i ride a 26 as it works on the DJ's and also works as a commuter/trail/anything you want bike.


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

I have a DK UX-24. It's a really good bike, but came with one of those 7lb dumb Marzocch DJ forks. I took that off and put on a 4lb fork that worked much better. I never had anything go wrong with the bike. I ended up giving it to my little brother when I got myself a Tonic Fab Fall Guy, which is another 24" steel bike, but the Fall Guy has a much smaller and tighter feel with far shorter chainstays. Also the DK is a mtb, where the Tonic is basically a 24" BMX bike, but uses a susp fork.

That Stance fork should work fine.


----------



## Yuengling (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I was a bit concerned about the fork but I am relatively smooth so I figured it'd be okay.


----------

